# Showjumping Instructor needed



## HufflyPuffly (7 February 2013)

Hi I'm looking for recommendations for a good instructor for showjumping and cross-country in the Manchester area.
I'm north Manchester and would like someone to come to me but would travel for the right facilities and instruction!
Thanks x


----------



## sweet_decline (7 February 2013)

Would highly recommend Lester Miller. He's in south Manchester but does travel, not sure how far though.

Great for building confidence and ability of horse and rider at all levels. PM me if you want his number.


----------



## fairhill (7 February 2013)

Andrew Hamilton does monthly lessons at croft end in Oldham. I would also recommend chris smith, a young rider with a great teaching manner. pm me for contact details if you want.
 I would disagree with the poster above; there are much better instructors around than him.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (8 February 2013)

fairhill said:



			Andrew Hamilton does monthly lessons at croft end in Oldham. I would also recommend chris smith, a young rider with a great teaching manner. pm me for contact details if you want.
 I would disagree with the poster above; there are much better instructors around than him.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for the info, I will pm for Chris's number thanks.
Out of interest why would you not recommend that particular instructor?


----------



## horsestar (8 February 2013)

Eve Staveley


----------



## PrettyPiaffe (9 February 2013)

Another vote for Eve Staveley


----------



## HufflyPuffly (10 February 2013)

Just looked Eve up, she sounds fab. Does she travel?
x


----------



## horsestar (10 February 2013)

Yes she does


----------



## cruzing (12 February 2013)

Andrew Millin at Church farm.


----------

